# Cheap spots!!!!!



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I can get vegas and 5 spot faces at my local shop for $.25 a piece.


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

I can also get five and one spots at my pro shop for $.25


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Are they Maple Leaf? If not, are they exactly the same dimensions?

I bought some Hips 5 spot targets, and the outer rings were actually different than the NFAA targets, though to a casual glance, they looked the same.

For 1 spot, you can also just photocopy


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

They are maple leaf and say official on them.


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I can get vegas and 5 spot faces at my local shop for $.25 a piece.


WOW!!!!! i need to move out there where you guys are at.....My local shop which is not so local charges $1.75 per target


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

BarneySlayer said:


> Are they Maple Leaf? If not, are they exactly the same dimensions?
> 
> I bought some Hips 5 spot targets, and the outer rings were actually different than the NFAA targets, though to a casual glance, they looked the same.
> 
> For 1 spot, you can also just photocopy


Yes barney maple leaf....5 and vegas spot targets


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

are you getting a special deal, or can the rest of us regular folk get the same deals, and if so, can you tell us who? Please?:angel:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been getting my at archery country in st.cloud MN.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's not cheap....

Lancaster sells the single spot and 5 spot faces for $.30 each. Vegas faces are $.50 and $.60 each


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's not cheap....
> 
> Lancaster sells the single spot and 5 spot faces for $.30 each. Vegas faces are $.50 and $.60 each


If you read my post it is the cheapest" i "could find....not the cheapest ever. unfortunately i live in one of the most expencive parts of the country...like i said that is the cheapest "i"could find.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Line cutter775 said:


> If you read my post it is the cheapest" i "could find....not the cheapest ever. unfortunately i live in one of the most expencive parts of the country...like i said that is the cheapest "i"could find.


That's fine and dandy that it's the cheapest "you" could find.....I was just letting "you: know that the price isn't cheap. If that offends you then......

But I just told you were to find them at the NORMAL price.....order from them and you will have them within 2 days of ordering them.

Lancaster isn't in "my" area....and I live in Northern Va which is one of the MOST expensive places to live in the country also :wink:


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's fine and dandy that it's the cheapest "you" could find.....I was just letting "you: know that the price isn't cheap. If that offends you then......
> 
> But I just told you were to find them at the NORMAL price.....order from them and you will have them within 2 days of ordering them.
> 
> Lancaster isn't in "my" area....and I live in Northern Va which is one of the MOST expensive places to live in the country also :wink:


I think we need move to.....well i dont know where to move to because it seems lately everywhere is expencive.....how about the middle of the tundra


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

Below are two links for targets


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=879428

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9200052&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_500wt_1177


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks wallace B


----------

